# 5 year old girl lamping



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

i have just been for a mooch with my 5 year old girl lamping rabbits out of my landrover window i can honestly say i shot at about 5 rabbits and mist them all because it was a bit hard because i give my girl the job of lamper and she was doing good for her first time it was a bit hard with her being younge but she will pick it up.

thenwe had a ride to the local fish market and sat waiting for half an hour for the rats what i have previously in the past shot loads with my theoban rapid 12 shot .20
but nothing was about maybe it was to early or maybe it was to cold who knows.

then we head off home by this time she was out like a light bless her............................................................


----------

